# Outboard mounting hole



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Water test it and find out. If the jack plate maxes out lower then you want then move the motor up. If it starts to blow out before it's fully raised then leave it where it is.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> Water test it and find out. If the jack plate maxes out lower then you want then move the motor up. If it starts to blow out before it's fully raised then leave it where it is.



X2


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Should I be trimming the motor when testing it or leaving it motor trimmed down?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Both, you have to find the sweet spot for each situation. Taking off you might want it tucked all the way down, but when on plane you might want it trimmed up a bit or it will plow. Time for an afternoon of water testing.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

So I was able to take the boat out this weekend and drive it around a little. It will definitely blow out with the jack plate up all the way, so I will most likely just leave it where it is! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

